# [OFF] Marre des spam phpbb

## Bapt

Bonjour,

je gère un forum pour un club de rugby, j'utilise phpbb, et j'en ai ras le bol des spams et autres enregistrement de merde.

J'ai pourtant supprimé les posts anonymes, activé le captcha pour l'inscription, mais rien y fait. Je sais que phpbb est très attaqué car c'est l'un des plus utilisé.

Je ne veux pas utilisé de MOD car ceux-ci ont nécessite une modification du code, et j'utilise une installe automatique avec maj automatique et que je ne veux pas me casser les bonbons à refaire le MOD à chaque fois.

Bref ma question c'est connaissez vous un forum qui ne soit plus efficace contre le spam ? je pensais à punbb...

Y a t il une méthode pour permettre de limiter fortement le spam de phpbb sans pourrir la vie des utilisateurs : captcha illisibles, mails de confirmation pour tout etc.

----------

## gulivert

Personelement mon acien forum était sous IPB qui fonctionne vraiement très bien, seul problème, c'est qu'il est payant. Par contre je n'avais pas de spam, pas d'enregistrement indésirable.

Depuis la fin de ma licence, j'ai refais mon site et la je suis passé au phpbb, et tout comme toi je subi des assauts très fréquent. J'arrive à bloquer les spams depuis l'activation du mail de confiramtion, par contre j'ai des centaines d'enregistrement qui ne poste plus, le spam ne vérifiant pas ses emails, et je trouve très chiants d'avoir tout ses enregistrements, si vous connaissez une solution....

Sinon je risque fort de partir à nouveau sur IPB

http://www.invisionpower.com/ip.dynamic/products/board/index.html

----------

## freezby

Sinon un forum sympa qui marche tres bien :

http://www.coolforum.net

Le developpement est en pause pour le moment mais la version proposée reste très bien.

Le support est tjrs actif par contre ^^

----------

## Bapt

J'ai pas de solution, pour le moment je met SMF en test. (punbb rejeté car le forum officiel parle beaucoup de problèmes de spam...)

Le soucis c'est que je ne veux pas le changer tous les jours or la seule façon de le tester c'est de la mettre en ligne.

----------

## Oupsman

IPB est très bien quand il est configuré correctement. Voici le forum dont je suis admin  :Arrow:  http://forum.palmattitude.org

----------

## Bapt

oui mais ipb n'est pas libre. Ce qui ne me plait pas.

----------

## brakbabord

Sinon au pire, tu demande une validation par l'admin (donc toi) à chaque inscription. Quand tu vois un pseudo bidon ou des liens dans le profil, tu vires direct.

Ensuite tu ne veux pas modifier le code php, mais c'est pas si dur que ça en fait, tu devrais quand même y repenser.

Certains mods te demandent que 5 minutes de modifs... d'autres (comme une MAJ) peuvent te demander 1 heure...

Ou sinon en alternative à phpBB il y a punBB (utilisé sur le forum d'ubuntu-fr.org par exemple)

----------

## Temet

Perso, j'ai utilisé punBB sur un petit forum méconnu, ça m'a pas empêché d'être spammé à fond par les inscriptions bidons  :Wink: 

----------

## Scullder

 *freezby wrote:*   

> Sinon un forum sympa qui marche tres bien :
> 
> http://www.coolforum.net
> 
> Le developpement est en pause pour le moment mais la version proposée reste très bien.
> ...

 

Pour avoir utilisé ce forum, il me semble très amateur. J'ai des doutes _énormes_ sur sa sécurité.

Celui là a l'air bien : http://newsboard.unclassified.de/

Il est utilisé sur le site de Psi

----------

## Temet

Quelqu'un a déjà utilisé celui la? http://www.simplemachines.org

Je l'ai vu vite fait sur un site une fois, il m'avait bien plus ... mais je sais pas ce qu'il donne à l'administration.

----------

## Bapt

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Quelqu'un a déjà utilisé celui la? http://www.simplemachines.org
> 
> Je l'ai vu vite fait sur un site une fois, il m'avait bien plus ... mais je sais pas ce qu'il donne à l'administration.

 

Je viens de me le mettre en test, l'admin est très sympa. On va voir ce que ça donne pour le reste (l'import depuis phpbb est excellente).

Concernant mettre les mains dans le php, c'est que je n'ai pas complètement la main sur la machine, (je ne fait pas les maj) donc trop de grouille possible.

----------

## kaworu

Salut !

j'admin aussi un forum phpBB et je reçois pleins de spam également.

C'est vraiment gênant alors je suis très interessé par cette discussion ^__^

personnellement je n'ai utilisé que phpBB et je cherche une autre solution libre

pour changer le forum.

----------

## freezby

 *Quote:*   

> Pour avoir utilisé ce forum, il me semble très amateur. J'ai des doutes _énormes_ sur sa sécurité. 
> 
> Celui là a l'air bien : http://newsboard.unclassified.de/
> 
> Il est utilisé sur le site de Psi

 

PhpBB par exemple est certes plus "professionnel", ça ne l'empêche pas d'avoir des failles de sécurité. Et non coolforum n'est pas fait par un amateur. Je sais pas quand tu l'as testé mais il a bien évolué.

----------

## Scullder

 *freezby wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Pour avoir utilisé ce forum, il me semble très amateur. J'ai des doutes _énormes_ sur sa sécurité. 
> 
> Celui là a l'air bien : http://newsboard.unclassified.de/
> 
> Il est utilisé sur le site de Psi 
> ...

 

Je n'ai pas comparé coolforum à phpBB, mais puisqu'on y est, le développement de phpBB est actif et la maintenance de la branche 2 est bien assurée. C'est pas vraiment la même chose pour coolforum.

----------

## anigel

 *Oupsman wrote:*   

> IPB est très bien quand il est configuré correctement. Voici le forum dont je suis admin  http://forum.palmattitude.org

 

Ohoh ! Je l'ignorais ! Je l'ai assidûment fréquenté pendant une période assez longue  :Wink: . Je comprends mieux le ciblage de ton blog ^^.

Sinon, pour en revenir au sujet qui nous intéresse, j'aurais besoin de plus de précisions (à moins que tu n'ais déjà décidé de laisser tomber phpBB bien sûr) :

as-tu activé la confirmation de création de compte par e-mail ?

as-tu pensé à activer la protection par génération de graphique (genre ça) ?

----------

## Oupsman

fudforum est sympa dans le monde libre et est assez bien sécurisé. Il fait même figure de référence. 

Sinon pour IPB, c'est vrai qu'il n'est pas libre. Mais une fois que tu as acheté la license, tu accèdes aux sources et tu peux installer toutes sortes de plugins. Mais quand on est adepte de la philosophie du libre, c'est vrai que c'est génant. Mais c'est vrai aussi que ce forum tourne très très bien   :Cool: 

 *anigel wrote:*   

> Ohoh ! Je l'ignorais ! Je l'ai assidûment fréquenté pendant une période assez longue . Je comprends mieux le ciblage de ton blog ^^.
> 
> 

 

Ouah j'ai trouvé le seul visiteur de mon blog qui ne vienne pas de Palmattitude  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## PabOu

une astuce pour phpbb qui nécessite une modification à chaque mise à jour : modifier le nom des fichiers php. Le bot qui va essayer d'atteindre l'url http://uri.du.forum/posting.php (par exemple) va recevoir une erreur 404 et ne pourra pas poster.

----------

## Temet

Pas con ça, un coup de sed et c'est torché dans toutes les sources nan ?

----------

## spider312

J'avais un forum assez spammé sous phpBB (plusieurs inscriptions par jour, quelques messages par mois) et depuis que j'ai installé punBB à la place, plus aucun problèmes de spam ...

----------

## bouleetbil

Bonjour,

L'idée de renommer de posting.php me plaisait bien car j'aimerais garder PhpBB, cela a l'air de fonctionner. En fait, j'ai renommé posting.php et profile.php et pour le moment plus d'inscription bizarre et de spam. A suivre... 

Par contre dans les logs du site j'ai des erreurs 404  :Laughing: 

----------

